# Name The Phrag and



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

If you haven't seen my post on Demetria x wallisii, then it's about time you did! This is a Chuck Acker cross, he gave me permission to register it if I would like, so..... help me name the phrag! Here's a few I've come up with -
Demetria's Tresses, Acker's Easter Tresses or Chuck's Slipper Talkin'!
Part 2 - would you use it for breeding? and if so what would you breed it to & why?
It is slow growing, hasn't offered any difficulty and is compact.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2011)

What fun, and how exciting for you!

Here's my suggestion: Demetria's Ballet Slippers. 

I'd try breeding it to schlimii to pink it up some.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

Why not call it Phrag. Slipper Talk?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

that's cute koshki - I like ballet slippers, something that hasn't been used indicated long ribbons! (We certainly wouldn't want to call it Acker's Ballet Slippers now would we?!  Chuck would kill me, that's that last time he'd give anyone permission to name one of his X's! :rollhappy
From a breeding standpoint, I'd want to maintain the petal length & the color, keep the compactness but add vigor. Hmmm...


----------



## nikv (Apr 25, 2011)

koshki said:


> Here's my suggestion: Demetria's Ballet Slippers.


Personaly, I've never liked it when a hybrid name completely encapsulates the name of one of its parents. I can only imagine several years from now, someone is gonna read a broken or partially-legible tag and think it's Demetria itself. But that's just me.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Why not call it Phrag. Slipper Talk?


Let's go all the way then - Slipper Talk.com!



nikv said:


> Personaly, I've never liked it when a hybrid name completely encapsulates the name of one of its parents. I can only imagine several years from now, someone is gonna read a broken or partially-legible tag and think it's Demetria itself. But that's just me.


That's OK Nik we still love you! You make a good point but I'm one who likes to be able to identify a cross that way insead of guessing - what is Mem. Chuck Acker? Who the heck has the slightest idea? Even if is comes to a partially legible tag at least half of it is right! The question I asked Chuck was - it was considered wallisii when he made the cross, is it now Demetria x warscew_______ for registration purposes or will the confusing mess continue?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

I like that! :clap: I'd love to put that on a tag once I get a division. :drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 25, 2011)

I would use wallisii for registration purposes just for continuity, in case the names ever change again. It would be bad if they were changed again and this cross was thought to originate from what was originally called warscewiczianum.


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, Nikv, then how about "Rose's Ballet Slippers"?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2011)

Dem Slippertalk Walls

No No No!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Dem Slippertalk Walls
> 
> No No No!!!


:rollhappy: - this instantly came to mind-
'If Dem Walls Talked'
:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2011)

That's even better!!!


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> 'If Dem Walls Talked'



That's my favorite so far.


----------



## nikv (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're into current events, you could always call it Phrag. Royal Wedding 'William and Kate'. Or not.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

Heather said:


> That's my favorite so far.



Sorry! You lost me. Must be the cultural divide.  Goodnight!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: - this instantly came to mind-
> 'If Dem Walls Talked'
> :sob:





Heather said:


> That's my favorite so far.





Shiva said:


> Sorry! You lost me. Must be the cultural divide.  Goodnight!


I believe that's Heather's favorite so far ....
The No-No-No list is getting the most play here!


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2011)

'If Dem walls talked' is my favorite.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

'If Dem walls talked' is cute but I would mention something about the gold-honey color!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 26, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Sorry! You lost me. Must be the cultural divide.  Goodnight!




You lost me too! 

Isn't it a too complicate name?? 4 words for a grex name is not too long?

OK, I know, there are already some very long names...like Phrag. La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just trying to be funny... :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Dot - I followed right along, it's not a cultural divide, it must be a gender thing! :rollhappy:


Erythrone said:


> You lost me too!
> Isn't it a too complicate name?? 4 words for a grex name is not too long?
> OK, I know, there are already some very long names...like Phrag. La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner!!


At least they are 4 short words!
It's a great honor to have a plant named after you but the example you gave to me is just too over the top! ... so apparently there is no limit!

*So back to breeding choices-* 
I did hear back from Chuck, he said if he were to continue breeding plans, his first choice would be schmilii, then bess.
This kinda surprised me as both can be harder for some to grow but the compactness should remain. I know he had a goal for long petaled pinks so this should put more color in it, then would step 3 be put longer petals back in?
I can't help but consider the other phrags I have that are in bud and would any of them be a good option -
Stairway To Heaven ( wallisii x warszewiczii) or Wossner Supergrande(long. x warscewiczianum). Both are compactish plants with a stiffer V type growth so they're not flopping all over but then what happens to the color of the Dem X? 
Other plants I have in bud are China Dragon flavum, Robin Redbreast flavum, and a first timer - Magdalene Rose x wallisii. All are large plants, so there goes the compactness but they should have color & be faster growing!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 27, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I was just trying to be funny... :evil:



I know! Most of my jokes fall horribly flat on this forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: Dot - I followed right along, it's not a cultural divide, it must be a gender thing! :rollhappy:
> 
> At least they are 4 short words!
> It's a great honor to have a plant named after you but the example you gave to me is just too over the top! ... so apparently there is no limit!
> ...


Yes -- I stumble over Epicure every time...

Interesting choices. I'd be tempted to try either China Dragon flavum -- to make a yellow, or Magdalene Rose x wallisii -- to make a pink/red -- or both! Keep those long tails!


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2011)

I think Stairway or Wossner you're going to lose that nice peach. I like the idea of Robin Redbreast flavum, or probably Mag.Rose x wallisii (if we're talking about the original wallisii and it's the light color.)


----------



## koshki (Apr 27, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I did hear back from Chuck, he said if he were to continue breeding plans, his first choice would be schmilii, then bess.




Holy mackerel! Didn't I say schlimii??!! 

Seriously, I am such a beginner, this is just a hoot to me!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 28, 2011)

I would consider using pollen from a tetraploid Andean Fire, or Mem. Dick Clements. Doubling up on the sargentianum/lindleyanum genes will emphasize the multifloral behavior and intestingly enough, intensify color. The besseae will add color too. Plant size will be up, but not as much as going with a caudatum or longifolium type. 

PM me for pollen.


----------



## luluxiu (Jun 24, 2011)

In the case of changing the name. This will be bad if they changed again, this crossover from what is considered to be formerly known as warscewiczianum.


----------

